# collinsvega fitness journal



## collinsvega (Jun 15, 2008)

Let me start off by saying “hello”
I’m new here

So this summer I’m going to start exercising before I go away to college
I’m actually thin, but VERY flabby. I want to get more toned and muscular. I don’t want fat hanging over my jeans when I sit down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Statistic:*
Height: 5'5 ft
Current Weight: 123lbs
Goal Weight: 115lbs
Size Jeans: 5-7 Hope to fit better in them 
Waist: 35
Bust: 36 in  ( I DON’T want to lose this, its already small enough )
Butt: 39 in   ( Makes this bigger ) 
Thighs: 21 in
Arm: 10 in
Hips: 38 in


I have been a vegetarian for the past year and I consider my diet healthy except for the chips, I LOVE chips. So I am giving up on junk food and exercising with my sister every day except Saturday.

 Can anybody tell me why I eat more when I am on a diet???


----------

